# trg



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

anybody heard from John [TRG] lately?Hope everythings ok and he's just too buisy


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Just a post a few days ago on NRG, but he is either really busy or trying to get business real hard, like the rest of the world.

It is so unlike him though.

He probably got sucked into the abyss on some of the games on Facebook or one of the other recent ones he signed up with.

Or, Tom Hay has been out of sight for about the same time frame.....

Could there possibly be a connection?

Ed


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

"He probably got sucked into the abyss on some of the games on Facebook.." 
That's where I find him. I got sucked into the abyss also and cannot find a way out. Helppppppppp meeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------

